# Ski Season 2014/2015



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

Leaving this here for cement and RG to post pictures of them filming the next Warren Miller film.

In the meantime...

Intrawest sent me an e-mail today for the Intrawest Passport www.intrawestpassport.com

"It's that time of year to begin planning for your ski or snowboard vacation with friends and family! Great news for you, the revolutionary Intrawest Passport is BACK and on SALE! The Intrawest Passport™ will allow guests to ski/ride for six days during the 2014-2015 ski season at Steamboat and Winter Park in Colorado; Blue Mountain in Ontario; Mont Tremblant in Quebec; Stratton Mountain in Vermont; and Snowshoe Mountain in West Virginia."

Cost?

$589-primary adult passport

$449- additional adults

$249- Teens

Free- kids 12 and under


You get six days at each of the six resorts, so 36-days of skiing.

My question is this:

Who the hell is going to actually use up a pass like this? It works out cost-wise for Steamboat and Winter Park (IIRC lift ticket prices), but is anyone going to end up in West Virginia to ski as well?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

From my experience WV can be hit or miss in terms of good skiing weather. I recall it raining there at times in Feb. LOL

The prices seems reasonable but obviously only worth it if you intend to use up the 6 days at each area.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah not sure either, maybe if you lived in Ohio or somewhere central you would get to each place? or just people with enough $$ to travel

Snowshoe is pretty nice, its at high enough "relative" elevation where they get real snow (its not Colorado by any means) but its not to shabby. Its a total bitch to get through, closest thing on the east coast I have seen to driving through Berthoud pass...and your in WV so if you drive off the road you probably get cooked and eaten by the locals 

we get the Rocky Mountain Super Pass which is $439 for adults, unlimited skiing at Copper/Winter Park, and they throw in 6 days at someplace in either New Zealand or Australia, which is odd to me. for $520 I think you can get the Rocky Mountain Super Pass Plus which throws in a week at Steam boat and this year Eldora... upi can pay relatively small amounts to add on days at other parks, wife actually wants to add on Crested Butte this year before the schedule changes..

The Epic Pass is similar but its a little more money, I think it includes A-Basin, Keystone, maybe Breck? we just like the option that if I-70 is F'd we can pull off to Winter Park. plus we have some friends that come out to WP every year (they have an aunt who lives there) so the kids will get to ski with some of their old friends a weekend- which is cool, they had a ball last year..

We need to add on the steamboat one year but its difficult to fit into a nurses schedule//when your already asking off for MLK weekend and such, hoping to have more vacation booked for next years ski season to do something like that...3 jobs in 1 year sucks up vacation time.

were staying on resort at Copper for new years, which were pretty excited about, booking early saves some serious $$ that will be fine for us..

we racked up at the sports authority bargains sale sniagrab this year, the deals are insane, there were people that had flown in just to buy stuff, so we will "own" most all our gear this year. except I got to go back and buy some poles for the 3 of us that ski.. as a mid level local I cant see the reason to pay $100 for a set of ski poles when I go to PIAS and buy some used ones for $10 bucks.. maybe next years sale.....im sure cement can tell me why I need them though.. 

CSB- we can get you $59 lift tix to winter park or copper with the season pass if you ever want to try that. I know if you go for 3 days you can get similar deals.. our friends used it last year and it was pretty smooth..

we are stoked for the season to start back up, 10-31-14!!! I may be sick that day


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

we are also shortlisted for some work at Idaho Springs and I am praying to god we get to work on that and there is some "onsite work"


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

We've promised the kid this will be the year we get him on skis. We've been super lucky to travel the places we have the last two years, but it's finally a ski year.

I used to ski without poles. I mostly got them because they were cheap and then I could stab people in the lift line if they tried to cut.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

you can probably get to steamboat faster than I can get to Loveland....

we saw some pics of when there used to be skiing at Rocky Mtn National Park a long time ago.. there are rumors of a ski resort opening near Colorado Springs? Be nice if there were options north and south to take some of the strain off of I-70

I have told the kids this year we are leaving at 0430, if they are not in the car they will be left at home.. they are working on the twin tunnels so traffic will suck donkey balls if you leave after 6 AM I am afraid..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> CSB- we can get you $59 lift tix to winter park or copper with the season pass if you ever want to try that. I know if you go for 3 days you can get similar deals.. our friends used it last year and it was pretty smooth..


Is this offer only valid for CSB?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

Its valid for any who want them (until we run out) I think we are limited to 12 per season pass (so we would have 60 of them) ....

I just figured CSB was the only one in closest driving distance to WP!

we have some family coming to ski this season, they don't seem to understand, yes we live in Colorado, no we don't have extra ski clothing, ski's, etc for you to use while your here, sorry you will have to rent some gear..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Snowshoe is pretty nice, its at high enough "relative" elevation where they get real snow (its not Colorado by any means) but its not to shabby. Its a total bitch to get through, closest thing on the east coast I have seen to driving through Berthoud pass...and your in WV so if you drive off the road you probably get cooked and eaten by the locals



Having been one of said locals, we didn't harm the tourists. We would just charge them a bunch of money to tow their idiot asses out of the ditch.

I never thought 219 was that bad. That little road running between Snowshoe and Cass is a twisty little bastard though.


----------



## goodal (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a ski bum at heart. Living in West KY I don't get alot of opportunities to ski, but jump at every chance I have. I've been to Whistler, Steamboat and Winter Park. Whistler was incredible, Steamboat was bigger than Winter Park (at least it seemed so), but Winter Park was cheaper and not at all a bad experience. We have hopes of taking the whole family to Winter Park this season. The idea is to go over spring break which is the first week of April. I know that sucks to wait so long and by then we will be aching for warm weather, but I think that is the only way we can pull it off. Is there a better place than that for out of towners to go? Would need to be comparable in price. Steamboat was more expensive to stay, ski and get to than Winter Park when i was comparing.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never been to the high dollar resorts- only WP and Copper... We will one day.. Id like to enjoy a warm cookie in the gondola at vail 

I've had lots of Friends with families tell me they have gone to WP cause the lodging is a bit cheaper than other places.. We have also found some good rates ourselves...but some other friends of ours swear by Keystone and won't go anywhere else.. I think vail bought keystone with the intent to make it a Disneyland style resort for families....

Again I've only skid at coper and WP out here but for family skiing I don't think you can go wrong. I really like winter parks new village they built and the downtown area is pretty nice but also small (in a good way)..

My main WP complain is the village is a hike from the slopes in ski boots (if say you want a beer) or something else other than the cafeteria food.. And it's pretty easy to get separated from your group if your worried about that.. We always end up with one kid at Mary Jane, one kid on one side of WP and us somewhere in the middle...doesn't bother me but it drives my wife nuts....

Let me dig up our spring break ski pic...

And if you do come let me know we will try and swing by if were available...

We prefer copper over WP but have had great days t both-- except out first day at winter park when we were not quite in shape for Mary Jane yet...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2014)

i will never migrate outside the bunny slopes again, so it doesn't matter where we go...if we ever go again


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

I personally love WP, but enjoy Steamboat. Steamboat is just kinda out of the way and pricey (by my standards, not ski standards).

Winter Park has a lot of variety. I enjoy Mary Jane and Parsenn Bowl. The lift up Parsenn's on a windy day looks like you're taking a chairlift to Heaven.






Steamboat has some awesome runs and a gondola. Sunshine Express is a nice little place to hang out if you're having an easy day. Ted's Ridge handed me my ass one day.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

CSB- if you go to WP this season please let us know.........I know you are several levels above us but we can hang out for a few runs..

I wish you hadn't posted the maps, now I am going to be day dreaming all afternoon...

Parsenns bowl was always closed the times we were there (well most of the time)

although this is sucky month since we paid for ski passes + bought ski ear, its PBJ for us the rest of the month..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ugh...now I got bit by the ski bug too.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 22, 2014)

csb said:


> I enjoy Mary Jane




I guess this is probably standard now on the Colorado ski slopes?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

well technically illegal since all the ski resorts are on federal lands.. but I am sure it goes on..

we found a house that sleeps 32 adults and is only $5K/ week? anyone up for that one winter? price wouldn't be too bad if we had 10+ people...


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

Gosh, it's been standard forever. The gondolas look like a Cheech and Chong movie most days.

And I'm daydreaming, too. On the right of the Mary Jane is Roundhouse (the upper part). That's where I had my ski wreck.

I'll definitely let you know, RG. I'm struggling with, "Do I take the kid to WP and he has a really good time at a really good ski school for $$$ or so I take him to the local ski range and hope for the best."


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well technically illegal since all the ski resorts are on federal lands.. but I am sure it goes on..
> 
> we found a house that sleeps 32 adults and is only $5K/ week? anyone up for that one winter? price wouldn't be too bad if we had 10+ people...




Does it have a hot tub (time machine or other)?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 22, 2014)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > well technically illegal since all the ski resorts are on federal lands.. but I am sure it goes on..
> ...




I wouldn't have to actually ski, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

Some friends of ours that come out here a lot , what they did was do 2 days of ski school at that ski resort in Granby and then 2 days at WP. Said it was fairly cheap and they are frugal people..

My boys ski’d with cement and his wife for half a day and learned a ton.. he might be a little cheaper


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 22, 2014)

Bought my season pass last week. KF, let me know if you guys make it out here this season. I ski mostly at Snowmass...my IL live in Snowmass, so that is the base of operations for babysitting for us, and mini-Buff 1 goes to ski school there, but I'd be willing to take a day at Highlands.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey! We know people with a cabin for rent in Granby! It has three bathrooms and sleeps 16 or some ridiculousness.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

Eg- you don't have to ski but I think you would enjoy it more if u did......

And the place we found did ha. A couple hot tubs!


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in. 2016?


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2014)

The Winter Park 4 X 40 give you a discount for 2 days at WP and 2 days at Steamboat (they are both on US 40) but it's not posted yet, nor are the 4 packs

http://www.winterparkresort.com/tickets-and-passes/season-passes.aspx

I agree with RG, take the kid to the local hill in the Snowies for two days, a half day lesson then skiing with the parents before you go to the big hill

I've got the Rocky Mountain Super Pass Plus and the EPIC Local this year, so I have some discount days available too.

The best deal out there for out of towners is the unrestricted 4 pack at Loveland, you get 4 tickets that you just attach to your jacket so you can got with 3 friends the same day. Of course you can get a free surface pass at loveland and hike to the top too ;^) http://www.skiloveland.com/ticketsandpasses/compare.aspx

I buy new ski poles when I break the old ones, and I'm thinking abot throwing the ones I have in front of the light rail....

At Winter Park, Parsenn Bowl is great fun, the "new" blue back gladed terrain to skier's right is even funner.

At Copper, I'll take you into Spaulding Bowl if you're ready RG, you should be ok for Marvin Gardens.


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2014)

KF, you ski below those fracture lines in the Apen Highlands picture?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


That would an EPIC meet-up!!! And EG, LadyFox would be right there with you. She always asks if she can just sit in the lodge and drink hot totties. LOL



cement said:


> KF, you ski below those fracture lines in the Apen Highlands picture?


Haha. No, I don't have any death wishes. But we do enjoy taking the snow cat off course to ski off the backside of the mountain.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

CSB- why wait till 2016?

Cement - I am ready this year! sweet on getting both passes, there are a few things I will look forward to being an empty nester on (not buying kids ski passes &amp; spending more money on me)

work is doing a ski day at A Basin this year- free day for all our family - IM looking forward to checking that one out.. they say its a good time..


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

we should really plan / budget for this..... (meetup) would be pretty easy to swing, there are lots of huge houses for rent. key we have found is that you just have to secure them early..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

^ exactly. And the larger the group, the better the lodging price gets for everyone. Flights out there are generally pretty cheap too (Frontier not included). Wouldn't be too expensive IMO.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> CSB- why wait till 2016?
> 
> Cement - I am ready this year! sweet on getting both passes, there are a few things I will look forward to being an empty nester on (not buying kids ski passes &amp; spending more money on me)
> 
> work is doing a ski day at A Basin this year- free day for all our family - IM looking forward to checking that one out.. they say its a good time..




I thought it was a year from now. Where's your giant house for rent located?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

wife fount it but I think its near Frisco / Silverthorne I will get her to send me the link


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/773989?guests=16&amp;s=WNS_


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

that would work too....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 22, 2014)

we have Jan and Feb without a large trip planned (I think) depending on the dates, I will come sip hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps or the like. I am not adverse to winter sports (snow shoeing, snowmobiles, cross country skiing, heck I would even try ice climbing) but anything that gravity is a key factor in propelling me I think I would fail at actually utilizing the force for good and end up with broken bones.


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2014)

^ that looks nice in Fraser there. that's real close to Winter Park, and there are lots of hiking trails that flatlanders could take snowshoes on.

I would just have the A-Basin pass, but my wife has a conference at Vail that I have to be arm candy for, and if you add two walk up price tickets to an A-Basin pass it equals an EPIC local pass.

That's really sweet that you get a company day at the Basin RG, it's one of my favorite mountains. Lots of neat skiing, but still a kind of old fashion homey feel to it.

You know, you can get a preview of the empty nest, ditch work mid week and run for the ski hill while the kids are in school.

KF, I have yet to try cat skiing besides the free Cat at Copper. I'm one of those boneheads that hike up the singletrack for highlands bowl


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

I defin plan to do that this year!!!! And if we get some work in Idaho springs )))))

Goodall- this was us at spring break last year.....I think this was winter park....


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

I liked that there was a bunch of living areas and bedrooms.


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2014)

our kids (and us too) made our biggest advances in learning to ski when we took long weekends rather than one day at a time. you build on the previous days experience


----------



## envirotex (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we should really plan / budget for this..... (meetup) would be pretty easy to swing, there are lots of huge houses for rent. key we have found is that you just have to secure them early..


We would drive...slopeside would be ideal.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 22, 2014)

Angel Fire, NM


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

The 30 person house isn't slope side :-(. But it's an easy shuttle to either place...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

cement said:


> KF, I have yet to try cat skiing besides the free Cat at Copper. I'm one of those boneheads that hike up the singletrack for highlands bowl


Where is that?! I've done that hike! Cool!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, here it is:


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > we should really plan / budget for this..... (meetup) would be pretty easy to swing, there are lots of huge houses for rent. key we have found is that you just have to secure them early..
> ...




Most towns have a pretty awesome shuttle system.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

You'll never catch me hurtling down the side of a mountain with some sticks strapped to my feet, mostly because I'm afraid of heights, but also because I'm so uncoordinated I would die. But is there any decent cross country skiing in the area? I might be down for that.

I have some friends that go to Ouray for ice climbing in mid-February every year (unlike on skis, I won't die when I fall ice climbing), so if there was a skiing meetup in that timeframe I might be able to work in both.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd be interested in a ski/ice climbing meet up.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> (unlike on skis, I won't die when I fall ice climbing)




I am glad that I am not the only one with this attitude.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

People die ice climbing longs speak every year... But there is plenty of that type stuff around here..

In the Winter Park area you also have dogsledding, which I really want to do , and really good snowshoeing and snowmobile opportunities

They also have bars at the ski resort and huge outdoor fire pits which are pretty cool to hang around and drink a cold beer


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)

There's also snowboarding. That's me on the right.


----------



## goodal (Sep 23, 2014)

We are a little bit worried that the snow will be gone by spring break, but it looks like thats not a problem. The pic below is my wife about to give up at WP. This was her first time really skiing and she just wasnt getting it. Fortunately, she didnt give up and had her ski legs by the next day. the other is just a cool pic i took going down MJ (I think).


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

there were folks skiing in early June last year..

I think the March snow was some of the best we had..

one thing I like about the resorts out here (compared to my experience with Winterplace and Snowshoe ,WV) is they ski patrol and guides they have positioned are very helpful if you get in a bind. Early on the wife got stuck on a steep stretch of MJ and the ski patrol guys basically realized that she was cussing me out for taking her on a steeper run and they gave her enough motivation / confidence to make it down... our similar experience in WV is the ski patrol losers will admonish you for trying something above your skill level.. here they encourage it..

&amp; my 11 year old first weekend we came out got stuck on a really steep run (for him) and I think he was just exhausted so he caught a ride down in the ski basket. it was a lady ski patrol member who gave him a ride, she gave him a high 5, told him to try an easier run but to come back to that same run next weekend and try it again, patted him on the head.. I wasn't with him when it happened but if my wife ever had to take a ride drown in the basket I would never get her back on the powder... He just thought it was fun/ cool...

now that is the run my kids race each other down..

I would assume most all the resorts out here are similar- they want people to have a good time (unless your being a Gary brown)


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 25, 2014)

What kind of coats do you guys wear to stay warm yet not feel yet not feel like a stuffed turkey?


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2014)

csb said:


> There's also snowboarding. That's me on the right.






Where'd your boobs go? I like your socks, though.


----------



## goodal (Sep 25, 2014)

I have an "outfit" i've been wearing for about 8 years. The only time it gets worn is during my one or two times a year skiing, so it may never wear out. I don't have anything thick. Just several layers: up top: t-shirt, turtleneck, fleece and a waterproof Columbia rain jacket. down low: long underwear, windpants and a set of water proof ski bibs. I've worn that in sub zero weather and 45F conditions. When its too warm just shed a layer or two.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> What kind of coats do you guys wear to stay warm yet not feel yet not feel like a stuffed turkey?




We're from the Rocky Mountains. We have to wear North Face or Patagonia or some such.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

Basically just use a lot of lightweight layers and I can't afford Northface myself I've got a Columbia ski jacket I actually bought at Kohl's on sale in Atlanta for 45 bucks that's done me well


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

Mrs. RG doesn't like to be cold she bought a pair of hundred dollar gloves we'll see how that works the season


----------



## goodal (Sep 25, 2014)

The most important thing is to keep dry. A good pair of gloves are a must. Once your wet, your miserable.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

And for the love of all that's good, don't buy it full price.

STP F!T!W!

sierratradingpost.com


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. So is EB ski meet up 2015 a go?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There's also snowboarding. That's me on the right.
> ...


Shrinkage?


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

I wear my snow boobs when I'm on the slopes.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. So is EB ski meet up 2015 a go?




I'd certainly give it some though, though I cannot even begin to imagine what an asshole I would look like trying to stand up on skis.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2014)

^The standing up part is easy. Once you start moving, that is when things get interesting.

I wear Obermeyer stuff. They are local up here, and have a "garage sale" every year, where you can buy last years stuff or new stuff for a fraction of the price. We have also tried to get mini-Buff 1 to be a model for them, so we could score some free kids ski gear. No dice, so far. I used to get a pro deal on skis, boots and gear, as my BIL used to snowboard professionally (boardercross), but he doesn't anymore. He still gets a pro deal on Smith goggles and sunglasses, though. I need to upgrade my helmet and goggles this year.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2014)

I skied this last year on the day after a 3' dump. EPIC.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Dude, anything would feel good after taking a 3' dump.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

I should've clarified the gloves my wife bought were at SNiAGRAB and they were sticker price $210 she got for $100,

Women


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

Do they have batteries?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

no but I think Cements goggles are solar powered


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

I have battery socks and they are awesome.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

These are close to what my gloves look like, except mine have a vent/pocket. On warmer days, I open the vent. On really cold days, I stick a hand warmer in the pocket.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

I should maybe her her some battery socks if they work?


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

I love my battery socks. They warm up just enough. It's what makes ice fishing non-miserable.


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> no but I think Cements goggles are solar powered


I HAD a pair of goggles with a battery powered fan. They were great for tree skiing which can b e a lot of work and sometimes you can't maintain speed to ventilate.
But the wife was having a "personal summer" moment and confiscated them.

Yes, I'm now skiing with women's goggles.


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I should maybe her her some battery socks if they work?


The ones I've seen tend to be thicker than you would use for skiing. They make throw away toe warmers that stick to the sock over the toes, those work really well


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't figure out ice fishing. Unless you are on an Alaskafrontier show and you need food until badger season starts


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I should maybe her her some battery socks if they work?





csb said:


> I love my battery socks. They warm up just enough. It's what makes ice fishing non-miserable.


I tried these but wasn't a fan. Having a D-size battery hanging off my calf wasn't fun to land on when wiping out.

Hot hands makes a full foot warmer that has adhesive. I've had good luck with those.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 26, 2014)

cement said:


> I can't figure out ice fishing. Unless you are on an Alaskafrontier show and you need food until badger season starts




You don't go Ice fishing because you like ice or fish...

You go for the bottle bass.

:40oz:


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, ice fishing is for the experience.

I've also, on really cold days, taken those adnesive back warmers and stuck them to my quads.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

my boys scout troop did an ice fishing trip last year out here, I don't think many of them enjoyed it very much. I enjoyed spending the weekend in the cabin feeding the fireplace..


----------



## goodal (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't like fishing when its warm. I imagine I would hate it even more if I were freezing.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

so who wants to take a sick day and go ski on Halloween day?


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

If you mean Loveland, NO.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

Copper is open 10-31 (but probably just a handful of runs)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 26, 2014)

goodal said:


> I don't like fishing when its warm. I imagine I would hate it even more if I were freezing.


try it in one of these:

http://icecastlefh.com/#/8x26-northern-trails/4584017904

(I'm done highjacking the ski thread now...)


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

We have this one:






What month would we be looking at for the ski meetup?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Would have to be next year for me. Jan. or Feb. maybe? Superbowl weekend?


----------



## iwire (Sep 27, 2014)

best on east coast is pretty much snowshoe in WV...everything else around suck, crowded and expensive


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 27, 2014)

I consider my east coast snowboarding to be training for a future trip to Colorado or someplace similar.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

It's funny a season pass to winter place cost more than one to Breckenridge....

We can probably do any month... We can start looking next summer to get a good deal on a place......

Maybe like a Thursday - Monday?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

If you have a 5th grader......dex

Hard to beat free...

http://passport.coloradoski.com

If you get a season pass it's not used so much but we used it when our 5th grader last year went and ski'd with a friend where we didn't have a pass...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

RG and Mrs. RG....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiaOq5wb9og#t=104


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

My kids recreated the "speech" with their go pro up at the top of a run and re-enacted that scene it's pretty funny....


----------



## iwire (Sep 28, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qe3HBqFhTU

Chinese downhill


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

Ahh Shannon Tweed movies (moment of silence).........

We also consider hot tub time machine to be a ski movie....


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 29, 2014)

So is this meet up for 2015 or 2016? A Thursday-Sunday sounds good to me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I should maybe her her some battery socks if they work?
> ...


I don't understand these words.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

If you don't wipe out at least a couple times.....you aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

my worse wipe outs are when I ski'd listening to music. _Kick start my Heart_ can lead you to out ski your ability level..

Krak- I think were shooting for next year (but you are welcome to arrange something this year if you miss the white stuff) we have our niece coming from Orlando for MLK weekend..

For the meet up group - my only complication will be if we make this sans kids (no kids)? mine are teens and HFS one of them will be driving next year so we can maybe leave them at home, or we can arrange quarters close by for them (but not the same house) I think most of you need to meet my 3rd kid before he is famous


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 29, 2014)

^You really want some of these folks meeting your kids?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

well the few interactions so far have been okay.. probably need to keep them away from YMZ's potty mouth...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_26624984/i-70-mountain-corridor-winter-travel-issues-get

every time I see a job whose title is "Incident Commander" my brain automatically reverts to SW.. "Fire at will Commander!"

but we waited about 45 minutes because a dude in a Cadillac (rear wheel drive) couldn't make it up to the tunnels (I don't recall the up grade but its got to be close to mountain terrain max for an interstate ( 6%).. some folks got out and sat on the back of his car so he could get traction to make it up..

and ALWAYS stop to take a leak in Idaho Springs (ladies) or somewhere before you get "too far"


----------



## cement (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe I can rack up some comp time putting nagging flyers under people's windshield wipers this winter!

Tires do make a huge difference. We put snow tires on my wife's front wheel drive jetta and drove around all sorts of stuck vehicles, including SUVs.

Max grade on I-70 is 7%, right at the Eisenhower tunnel on the east side, down by mp 211 on the west side.

The nicest bathrooms are at the Georgetown visitor's center, across from the gas station. If you are going over Berthod Pass to Winter Park, the public restrooms in Empire are good. Just up the road from Lewis' sweet shop.


----------



## goodal (Sep 30, 2014)

The wife was looking at flights last night. Frontier has round trip from Nashville to Denver for $155!!! Seems like I heard they suck but don't remember why. Is it the extra baggage fees they charge to make up for cheap fares?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

goodal said:


> Frontier


NOPE! LOL. Never again.

They nickel and dime you for every little thing. And some of the things are so trivial. Customer support is non-existant. And delays with them seem to be much more prevalent than I ever remember.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

they are big time nickel and dime... but you can still use them as long as you play their F'n game (check your luggage in online and I think its a tad cheaper) basically anything that makes you not deal with a person saves you a buck...but seriously no way you can talk to a person, minimum 45 minutes wait time on the phone. I think they have their call system like that

having 5 people in the family $50 extra adds up quickly so I understand your dilemma, I think SW sucks also, but they started to suck a little less than Frontier recently.. but for that time of year that's a good rate.. you may just want to Fed Ex your luggage..

also make sure you don't fly the day before one of their "no flights" days, since they are relatively new to South East, Tampa and Even Atlanta they don't have a lot of flights so if one breaks or weather gets screwy they wont be able to help you out...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is the base of winter park this am...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

blah...snow


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

its still far away from the suburban hell I live in.. (pictured here)


----------



## cement (Sep 30, 2014)

it's pretty exciting seeing that stuff when you're driving around between meetings


----------



## cement (Oct 1, 2014)

It has begun

Ski patrol at Silverton Mountain skiing in 2 feet of powder - - yesterday

http://www.durangoherald.com/article/20140930/NEWS01/140939994/Early-turns-at-Silverton-Mountain--


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you need me to go look at that drainage problem tomorrow?


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2014)

And do you need to take the northern lap to do it?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

can you get to Loveland?


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll leave at 5AM.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm targeting a senior skip day in November(early) I can pick you up there or somewhere (do you have a shuttle?)

this has been a pretty distracting snow camera....

http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/the_mountain/mountain_webcams/Excelerator/index.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2014)

ASPEN!!!

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeEhXNkAfc4


----------



## cement (Oct 7, 2014)

Typhoon Phone a Friend may be bringing some snow our way:

http://opensnow.com/news/post/typhoons-and-snow-storms


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 7, 2014)

Would something like this be good for skiing? Looking for something that would be good for outdoor winter activities such as skiing, ice climbing yet could also be worn on a daily basis (for when I visit MI over the holidays).

http://www.columbia.com/womens-alpine-action-jacket-1562241.html?cgid=women-jacketsVests-insulated&amp;dwvar_1562241_variationColor=676#pg=2&amp;start=12


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 7, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Would something like this be good for skiing? Looking for something that would be good for outdoor winter activities such as skiing, ice climbing yet could also be worn on a daily basis (for when I visit MI over the holidays).
> 
> http://www.columbia.com/womens-alpine-action-jacket-1562241.html?cgid=women-jacketsVests-insulated&amp;dwvar_1562241_variationColor=676#pg=2&amp;start=12


I have something simlar that has served me well... I couldn't tell from a quick glance at that link but mine has two parts and the outershell can be used as rain gear during the summer, the inner shell is great for the fall and then combined they make the winter coat. I used to wear it snowmobiling and was fun but it was a bit warm for snowshoeing until we got into the negative temps... It's also held true to the test of time since I got mine in the winter of 1999.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm the cold weather newbie here, but it looks good to me, I have a Columbia ski jacket I use that has held up well. I also have Columbia ski pants as well...

Wife bought a north face ski jacket at REI last year that almost every zipper broke on it during the season, I should take it back but I have just been too lazy / busy


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 8, 2014)

So Northface has a lifetime guarantee on their products. There's a form on their website you can print off and mail in with the coat. They should replace it for free, you just have to pay the cost to ship the jacket to them. I'm on my 2nd replacement jacket from them. That being said, I think it's time to give someone else a try. The coat I have is a soft shell. It's water and wind proof, but I don't think its warm enough to spend an extended amount of time outside.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2014)

Thx we will check that out!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 9, 2014)

The local ski club is having a ski swap/sniagrab type sale this weekend. I'm gonna head over and see what sort of deals there are. Daddy needs a new helmet/ski pants/skis!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2014)

ski passes bought this weekend.. anyone need any cad work done I can do Part time? lawns mowed? ouch! my older two each "aged" up this year into the older teen bracket.. If I had known that I would have lied about their age last year by a few years!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Soon.......(pic was taken today) .....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Defin a unique place to live...... Sucks for us 40 hour week folks though....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2014)

And so it begins.....

......winter is coming...


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2014)

For sure. It was only in the mid 50's this morning!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

I had the heat on this past weekend, but the air conditioner on last night. This climate change stuff sucks.

I do plan on going snowboarding/skiing over Thanksgiving though.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't know George Lopez was in ski patrol!


http://youtu.be/IFKadKh9DeY


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

This was me and my friend Alex. He happened to have a GoPro. Don't ask about the music...I had no part in that....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDA_eeyLBc


----------



## cement (Oct 18, 2014)

^nice! Was that Rayburn's Chute you were side slipping?


----------



## Krakosky (Dec 2, 2014)

Ended up purchasing this jacket and matching ski pants yesterday. Columbia had a huge sale and we had a $30 off coupon. I hope it fits and is as warm as the reviews claim.

http://www.columbia.com/womens-millennium-blur-jacket-SL4274_S.html?dwvar_SL4274__S_variationColor=540&amp;cgid=women-jacketsVests#pg=2&amp;start=0


----------



## goodal (Dec 3, 2014)

Looked at ski gloves at the ski supply store in Opry Mills. Dang! I think I will stick with my Walmart brand for now.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2014)

krak - we have mostly Columbia stuff and it works well. It has actually held up better than our few north face items..

&amp; goodall I have a pair of target ski gloves that have worked excellent in -10 degree windy as hell Colorado weather..

ski'd 4 days so far this year. actually over turkey day I ran into a girl I went to HS with that works at Winter Park, she moved there in 96 after she graduated college. she runs their rental shop or something.. sounds like she has a good life!


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2014)

But is she hot?


----------



## cement (Dec 7, 2014)

well I got a shot of cortisone in my knee this Friday so it takes me out for a couple of days but should be good for the rest of the season


----------



## envirotex (Jan 5, 2015)

How is it out in the CO, right now? We are considering a trip the first weekend in Feb...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

It's good most places have about 15 to 16 feet of snow! Let us know if you come and where you go..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2015)

The Mrs. and I took mini-Buff #1 down a black run yesterday. Proud papa here. Snowmass could use some more snow, but overall conditions are good. Should be even better in February.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

That's awesome to hear!

If I can get the wife to progress a little bit this year, (lesson) next year I'm just going to ski at Loveland.

It will save me more than $1000 on ski passes and one hour of drive time each day


----------



## cement (Jan 5, 2015)

^I love Copper, but I sometimes wonder why we drive past Loveland. They have great terrain, and more of an old time homey feel to the place. I love the on mountain warming huts that get packed like sardines around the fireplace on cold days.

and there is something about being on the right side of the tunnel when it snows and traffic grinds to a halt.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Here is the base of winter park this am...




I was at Winter Park on 28 December. Too many bumps for my fun. But the glades were kind of neat.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2015)

This thread is almost making me miss snow. However, the memories of the instant frostbite when I took my glove off for 15 seconds while skiing with cement last year at Winter Park kind of puts a damper on that. And the memories of the ski lift ride into hell with you and your wife. Holy shit, I have never felt anything as cold as that wind that day.

By the way, cement, I have a thank you package and note my daughter put together an embarrassingly long time ago to send you. I put it aside and got forgot about it during my last two semesters of grad school. That's my excuse, at least.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

was winter park fully open last week? I had heard it was lacking in snow compared to other resorts. We were there thanksgiving and it was pretty bare... we, for whatever reason, never have a lot of good days at winter park. don't know if its the layout or what but we mainly just keep it for times when traffic is really F'd up on I-70.

we went new years day and that was a fairly cold one, right above zero for most of the day.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2015)

WP has nice trees, but the bumps on Mary Jane are un natural creations of uber athletes on short skis. And I enjoy bowl skiing which is in short supply there (or never open)

Dleg visited on the single coldest day of the year. For your Island born daughter to persevere was simply amazing!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2015)

cement said:


> And I enjoy bowl skiing which is in short supply there (or never open)


lusone:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2015)

Mini-Buff 1 starts this season's ski sessions on Saturday. The Skico runs a locals deal for lessons for the kids. 7 sessions. The Mrs. and I get a ski date out of it every Saturday, while mini-Buff 1 gets to improve. Pretty sweet deal


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 7, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> was winter park fully open last week? I had heard it was lacking in snow compared to other resorts. We were there thanksgiving and it was pretty bare... we, for whatever reason, never have a lot of good days at winter park. don't know if its the layout or what but we mainly just keep it for times when traffic is really F'd up on I-70.
> 
> we went new years day and that was a fairly cold one, right above zero for most of the day.




Everything was open, including unfortunately, the remote parking lots. It was packed.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 7, 2015)

^^[emoji107]


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2015)

You're supposed to get there early and park at Mary Jane!


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 7, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> You're supposed to get there early and park at Mary Jane!




Too much to drink the night before...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

were going to WP Sunday, hope most of the stinking tourists are gone


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2015)

We are hitting the slopes at Snowmass tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll make the drive out there one day.......


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2015)

The first round is on me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> were going to WP Sunday, hope most of the stinking tourists are gone


You're not watching any playoff football?! &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2015)

Broncos in the playoffs = no traffic on I-70.... 

I just want to watch the panthers lose tonight......


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2015)

we hit 20 days this season!

I think I am done for this year though, bring on the hiking weather!

Put the deposit down on next years pass yesterday , added in the 3 days at Crested Butte and 6 days at steamboat option this time and hope we get to use them..

Is there cheap lodging anywhere near Crested Butte around the holidays? lol / sad...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 7, 2015)

For cheap lodging around Crested Butte around the holidays:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24691&amp;hl=%2Bwinter+%2Bcamping

In all honesty though, look for lodging in Gunnison. It is about 30 minutes from Mount Crested Butte. There is even a free bus from Gunnison to the ski area. Steamboat is awesome...I really like that town. The ski area is large, and lots of fun.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2015)

They have a lift to that big pointy run right?


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2015)

They run weekend specials at the Grand Lodge which is slopeside in denver daily deals and groupon. we usually stayed in Gunnison which is a neat little town

but ski season cant be over, did you forget about this? http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/events_and_activities/calendar/1409926431


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2015)

I would love to attend that, however our next couple of weekends are full of kid activities.

The snow was actually pretty good on Sunday but it's probably going to be pretty slushy from here on out


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2015)

"Intoxication and nudity are absolutely prohibited. Contestants that do not abide will immediately be disqualified and asked to leave the resort."

Sounds like a real prude-fest.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2015)

csb said:


> "Intoxication and nudity are absolutely prohibited. Contestants that do not abide will immediately be disqualified and asked to leave the resort."
> 
> Sounds like a real prude-fest.


I want to hear more about the situation that caused that rule to be implemented.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2015)

Just imagine hundreds of ski bums letting out there end of the season frustrations

Spring time skiing may not always have the best snow but it creates some of the most fun environments I've been around.

Bikini-clad, well thought out tattooed snow bunnies skiing is always a plus in my book


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

Matt- here is a pic from Coppers FB page... We didn't make it up there Saturday but went last year and it was a riot.....


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2015)

How sensible that she brought her lunch and a scarf.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm cool with that.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2015)

Awe how cute, look who barely made the list...

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/10/the-42-ski-resorts-that-get-the-most-snow-in-the-world

Mt Rainer Washington	US 624	15.85

Alyeska	US 600	15.24

Alta Utah	US 520	13.2

Snowbird Utah	US 500	12.7

Solitude Utah	US 500	12.7

Jackson Hole Wyoming	US 500	12.7

Kirkwood Mt	US 473	12.0

Rasutsu	Japan	472	12.0

Stevens Pass Washington	US 471	11.96

Sugar Bowl California	US 464	11.78

Grand Targhee Wyoming USA 46 11.76

Whistler Blackcomb	Canada	457	11.63

Squaw Valley	US	450	11.43

Niseko	Japan	433	11

Nagano	Japan	433	11

Hirafu	Japan	433	11

Mt Hood Meadows Oregon	US	430	10.9

Banff	Canada	400	10.1

Big Sky	US 400	10.1

Powder Mt Utah	US 400	10.1

Whitewater BC	Canada	397	10.1

Boreal	US 395	10.0

Crystal Creek Washington	US 390	9.9

Mt Washington BC	Canada	383	9.7

Brighton Resort Utah	US 381	9.67

Wolf Creek Colorado	US 379	9.62

Chamonix	France	377	9.6

Winter Park	US 369	9.4

Mammoth Calif	US 367	9.32

Steamboat	US 363	9.2

Fernie BC	Canada	360	9.1

Heavenly	US 360	9.1

Canyons	US 355	9.0

Park City Utah	US 350	8.9

Jay Peak Vermont	US 350	8.9

Mt Bachelor	US 350	8.9

Vail Col	US 346	8.8

Furano	Japan	315	8.0

Valle Nevado	Chile	311	7.9

Aspen	US 300	7.6

Portillo	Chile	295	7.5


----------

